# Rising Tides by Maria Rachel Hooley



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

A post to promote my novel, Rising Tides.











At 29, Kelly Jamison is at a crossroads. She dying without ever having lived and desperate to make sense of her shattered world. She lives in a marriage destroyed by her husband's infidelity. Enter Tyler Adams, a man as comfortable with the ocean as he is with the world around him, including Kelly. He offers her a sailing lesson and ends up healing Kelly's shattered heart, unaware that loving her will forever change him.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, Maria!

<<Waves>>

Just giving your thread a little bumparino... 

Is this a "romance"?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the bump, Red.  It's not category romance, but it's similar to When Angels Cry.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the trailer for Rising Tides.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you liked When Angels Cry, give Rising Tides a read for .99


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who enjoy women's fiction, consider taking a look at Rising Tides.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are interested in reading the first chapter of Rising Tides, I have put it up on the Facebook fan page.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I am the featured author over at Kolina Topel's blog. Be sure to stop in and leave a comment. You could win the omnibus edition of Sojourner. http://www.kolinatopel.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly bump for Rising Tides.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

A lot of readers ask me where I get my inspiration for my novels so I thought I might share on Rising Tides.  The novel that inspired me to write this story is a The Falconer by Elaine Clark McCarthy.  It's a wonderful book that I would recommend.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Rising Tides.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have raised the price of Rising Tides to 2.99 but Amazon has it on sale for .99.  I'm not sure how long that's going to be going on.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Rising Tides.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a snippet from Rising Tides

    Tyler repositioned himself to sit in front of me, his body blocking most of the breeze.  “Sit close behind me,” he said.  “You’ll be warmer.”  
    I scooted as close as I could and tried not to shiver so much.  With one hand, he cinched down the flapping sail, and with the other he grabbed the rudder and began steering us back to shore.  
    Again I looked up at the sky and thought the sun was probably warm, but it couldn't penetrate my dripping clothes.  When my side of the boat rose again, I switched my grip to the rail at the side of the tramp.  Our speed picked up enough so that the wind once again hummed off the hulls like air blowing through a hollow tube.
    I watched the land drift closer and closer, and despite the cold I felt the same draw toward the ocean as I had toward Tyler.  Perhaps it was the way the waves rolled ashore with the same rhythm as the beating of my heart.  Perhaps it was the knowledge that the water was eternal and that I needed to believe some part of me would be, too.
    Then again, perhaps it was that it had brought me to another human being, which stirred dead ashes left from a long ago marriage, trying to erect the foundation of a new dream.  In another lifetime, maybe, the phoenix would have stood a chance, but not in this one.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who have read some of my novels, I have a poll on my blog where you can vote for your favorite male character. Check it out at http://mhooley18.wordpress.com/. Have an awesome week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Rising Tides.  Have an awesome Sunday!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've attached the first chapter of A Sleep of Years in the Kindle version of Rising Tides.  Enjoy!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like an Autumn in New York type of story, Rising Tides might be a book for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you liked the journey in When Angels Cry, give Rising Tides a chance.  You just might like it, as well.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you know someone who enjoys Nicholas Sparks' novels, you might gift them Rising Tides.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Rising Tides has a new cover. Here it is:


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a little promotion for Rising Tides.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy Autumn in New York or Sweet November, Rising Tides might be a book for you!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

The trailer is awesome!  How do you do that?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, it isn't hard.  I went online and found royalty free images and music.  After I compiled those, I wrote a script to use between images and then put it all together with Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like stories like Autumn In New York or Sweet November, this book might interest you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Remember that you can still vote for your favorite male characters in my novels at www.mariarachelhooley.com


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Rising Tides as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for being part of our KB Book of the Day program, Maria!

Betsy


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Remember that you can still win a print copy of one of my novels. Enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10056-her-only-hope.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

What if you met your soulmate when you were dying?  What would you do?  For  Kelly's story, Read Rising Tides.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the revised trailer for Rising Tides.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy romantic fiction, please consider giving Rising Tides a sample.  Have a great week!


----------

